# '97 Altima stalls randomly!



## ryanoberoy (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello,

I have '97 altima AutoTransmission. Last year, it started acting weird such that the engine would stop running suddenly for no reason and all the lights on the panel would come on. It was scary becoz the car would literally stop in the middle of traffic, while running at 40-50 mph. (Never checked if it does that at 60 or higher..... too scared to do that!) I figured that if I turn the car off, take the keys out, open the gas tank lid slowly, it would release some pressure and would start again. well, I took it to the dealership and they said that I have a bad fuel pump that needs to be replaced. After getting that done, it worked ok until yesterday when it started doing the same thing! Any ideas why it does this? I dont wanna spend a lot of money on this car again. Any help would be highly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

ryanoberoy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have '97 altima AutoTransmission. Last year, it started acting weird such that the engine would stop running suddenly for no reason and all the lights on the panel would come on. It was scary becoz the car would literally stop in the middle of traffic, while running at 40-50 mph. (Never checked if it does that at 60 or higher..... too scared to do that!) I figured that if I turn the car off, take the keys out, open the gas tank lid slowly, it would release some pressure and would start again. well, I took it to the dealership and they said that I have a bad fuel pump that needs to be replaced. After getting that done, it worked ok until yesterday when it started doing the same thing! Any ideas why it does this? I dont wanna spend a lot of money on this car again. Any help would be highly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


Its a good chance you have a bad pressure regulator. If the pressure regulator is causing the pressure to be excessively high it will ruin the fuel pump. I would return to the same dealer and ask for them to have their best tech to check it out. Also if they find something causing the pump to go bad then they should be responsible for the replacement of the second pump and the diagnosis, as a curtesy for not doing a thoro diagnosis the first time. 

Nissan used to have a program called FirstFix this program paid out bonuses on a quarterly bases to the techs for good scores. Don't know if it still exists. It was a great incentive program though.


----------

